# BAD dog



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Brit - Britva vom Eisenberg - earned his BH and AD Saturday at O.G. Inselstadt SchH Club in Hazelhurst, WI. I wasn't sure we were ready, but we had such a complimentary critique I realized I could be more positive and less self critical 
Our judge was USCA Robert Johantgen. We're looking forward to having him back....very personable and fair judge. All competitors passed, including Brit's sister Baylee for her BH, and their mother Champi Apanta rei for her IPO FH.

Sue


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on the BHAD!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on both!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I was reading your post trying to figure out why she was bad. LOL Congratulations.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Grats!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations


----------

